# RON way up



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice if you purchased

I don`t


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

As a consumer, this might be good news. Rona was not a very effective retailer in my experience. Of course the flip side is a reduction in choice and price competition.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Here in Kingston population about 125,000 we currently have one Large Lowes and 2 Rona's, interesting to see if they close both Rona's as one Lowes is for sure enough for our city.


----------



## Tourist9394 (Jun 11, 2015)

I would say their real estate is worth quite a bit...


----------

